
Chrome browser will detect what URL you copied - doremi
If you&#x27;re visiting a webpage that contains UTM paramters like:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.w3schools.com&#x2F;?utm_source=facebook<p>You can try use your mouse to select and copy:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.w3schools.com&#x2F;<p>Paste it in a new tab, you&#x27;ll find that the UTM parameters are also be copied!
You have no way to copy the URL that without UTM parameters.<p>Chrome version: 66.0.3359.139
======
MildlySerious
I can't confirm this. Same Chrome version. Copying from this text as well as
copying from the address bar after visiting the site, I get exactly the part I
copied.

~~~
onion2k
It does work for me.

Load
[https://www.w3schools.com/?utm_source=facebook](https://www.w3schools.com/?utm_source=facebook)
in a new tab.

Highlight "[https://www.w3schools.com"](https://www.w3schools.com") in the URL
in the address bar.

Copy.

Paste in to Notepad and get
"[https://www.w3schools.com/?utm_source=facebook"](https://www.w3schools.com/?utm_source=facebook").

However, it's _any_ GET vars that seem to be copied. Doing the same thing on
[https://www.w3schools.com/?abcdef=facebook](https://www.w3schools.com/?abcdef=facebook)
has the same effect. It only seems to happen on W3Schools too. I suspect it's
the site trying to be do something rather than anything nefarious by Chrome.

------
carmat
It's not just when GET params are in the URL. If you try any URL with a path
that follows, e.g.
[http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-44065422](http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-44065422)
and then copy the protocol and domain
([http://www.bbc.co.uk](http://www.bbc.co.uk)), the entire domain is added to
the clipboard

------
richbradshaw
Might be some custom JS on the page you are looking at - what exact URL was
it?

~~~
carmat
Nope. Confirmed on any website

------
Piskvorrr
CNR on Chrome 66 or Chrome 68 (Ubuntu Linux)

